# Erfahrung mit No. 0190-080805 / Talkline / Q1



## plato (20 September 2004)

Hallo, 

meine Abzock-Erfahrung lief über die Nummer 0190-080805. Verbindungszeitpunkt am Dez. 2002. Habe nicht bezahlt und demnächst die Gerichtsverhandlung. 

Anwalt der Gegenseite: Kanzlei (...) / Darmstadt

Kläger: intrum justitia Inkasso / Darmstadt in Vertretung von Talkline GmbH

Verbindung über Nummer: 0190-080805

Inhaber der Nummer lt. Talkline: 
Q1 Deutschland AG
Speditionsstr. 13a
40221 Düsseldorf

Email-Adresse des Anbieters: hardcore [email protected]  / diese Adresse ist auch in Systemkonfiguration/Autostart installiert / habe sie deaktiviert und darüber einen Screenshot verfügbar. Im deaktivierten Zustand noch in meinem PC vorhanden.


Verbindungszeitpunkt: Dez. 2002

Ich bin an Informationsaustausch mit in ähnlicher Weise Betroffenen (zeitnah zum o.g. Datum) interessiert. Gibt es eine Stelle, wo die einschlägigen Nummern und Anbieter zentral gespeichert werden, so daß man Kontakt zu den Leuten aufnehmen kann?

Gruss
Plato


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 September 2004)

Schau mal hier, Elfe303 hat ganz was aehnliches mitgemacht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=64573&highlight=0190080805#64573

BTW, kein Vorwurf, aber die Suche ist was tolles, draufklicken, 0190080805 eingeben, und man hat 5 weitere Artikel zur Rufnummer 

Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

plato schrieb:
			
		

> Inhaber der Nummer lt. Talkline:
> Q1 Deutschland AG
> Speditionsstr. 13a
> 40221 Düsseldorf


uiiii, die Q1AG? Da wo Gangsterbräute und Gauner ihr Unwesen treiben? Liebe mods, keine Panik, das ist ein Zitat von deren homepage:

http://www.ok-animals.de/download/pressemeldungen.php
http://www.ok-max.de/download/pressemeldungen.php
--> "Die große Sommerparty der Q1..."
(Leider darf ich von dort nichts kopieren, wie schade)

In ein paar Tagen, wie passend: Das Sommerfest mit karibischen Klängen und exotischen Leckerbissen! 
http://www.ok-animals.de/home/editorial.php
"Aktuelle News"


----------



## KatzenHai (21 September 2004)

Ich darf auch auf meine beiden Fälle hinweisen, gleiche Beteiligte:

Intrum Justitia aus abgetretenem Recht und das Folgeverfahren 
Negative Feststellungsklage wg. Klagerücknahme Intrum/TL

Ein bisschen längerer Text, aber - so sagen viele - lesenswert ...


----------



## littlebird's prompter (21 September 2004)

Meine Recherchen sind nicht ganz so gut fundiert wie die von Gal, aber ich vermute, dass die niederländische "Dutchweb24" durchaus in Deutschland verwurzelt ist. Das niederländische Handelsregister verbindet diese Firma zwar mit der erwähnten "Costra Holding" in Zeelandia, Curacao - aber die webseite der Firma (und der Dialer dort) führen zu einer anderen Adresse: nämlich  Dubloen 169, Hoorn, Rz, 1628, Netherlands - diese Adresse wurde im teltarif-Forum auch im Zusammenhang mit der "Dutchweb24" erwähnt. Würde das stimmen, wäre die niederländische Firma "MOS Media Online Service BV" sehr nahe zur Dutchweb24, diese Firma gehört jedoch offenbar zu einem großen und bekannten Flensburger Konzern (via Netcom GmbH Flensburg).
Da der Anwalt dieses Konzerns hier im Forum postet, kann er das ja gerne dementieren. Ansonsten gehe ich davon aus, dass der Flensburger Konzern nicht nur in unbekanntem Ausmaß mit Consul-Info Verbindungen hat, sondern auch an diesem Fall beteiligt ist, wie auch evtl. am Fall des 6000-Euro-Kandidaten und noch an ein paar anderen Geschichten, die ich hier aber nicht aufzählen will. Das ist eine wackelige Indizienkette, aber ich will das hier schon einmal zur Diskussion stellen, gerade weil immer noch Altlasten mit Forderungen zu kämpfen haben, deren originärer Ursprung angeblich nicht ermittelt werden kann.


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> ...von da an verlaufen die Spuren im Sande...



...oder nach Köln! :-?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schön, dass cicojores Phantasien langsam Allgemeingut werden. Das freut diesen sehr... auch wenn ich "Düsseldorf" noch mehr bevorzuge, aber von uns aus ist das ja alles fast ein und dasselbe 

...siehe  uralt-Beitrag hier 


			
				Uraltthread schrieb:
			
		

> Was erstaunlich ist: Ich habe innerhalb der ca. 3 Monaten den Anbieter der Nummer (0190846376) ermitteln können:
> Starlux Trading S.A.
> P.O.Box 6-1693
> El Dorado,
> ...



Dieser Beitrag war vom August 2002 und wenn man drei Monate abzieht, ist man im Mai 2002. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt stand auf der homepage der "Kölner":
"Als Spaniens Nummer 1 und europaweit bedeutender Dial-in Provider, Anbieter von Micro-Payment-Systemen und Content-Station mit langjähriger Erfahrung vertreiben wir zu günstigen Konditionen alle Tools für einen erfolgreichen und professionellen Auftritt"

unter den Kunden (Seite "portfolio") steht hier
http://web.archive.org/web/20020810224028/www.icom**.de/portfolio.html
"Digital-Simplex 
Uniprocom 
906 Online 
Telequest GmbH [www.telequest.de]
erotikclick GmBH [--> e-at-web]
Suntelecom s.l [M.S.P. aus Palma, suntele***spain.com, heute eine italienische Pornoseite]
Fullsize Neue Medien 
Media Net Production GmbH [www.medianetproduction.com]
Watchcams Ltd. [ibiza-girls]
Praggirls [archer spol, CZ?]
IPPS 

Ohne ein whois zu posten, möchte ich zu Protokoll geben, dass die whois der medianetproduction.com "gewisse Ähnlichkeiten" hat mit der whois der starlux.tv (und das sogar nach der Änderung des Eintrages im Sommer 2004... in der alten whois-Fassung stand dort ein gewisser "cico" als Inhaber, mit einem Hinweis auf die arrobaline... siehe 
http://www.whois.to/sexcracks.net
http://www.whois.to/medianetproduction.com

Auch der Rest der Geschichte ist recht gut nachvollziehbar.
49 Euro pro Einwahl?
http://web.archive.org/web/20020722215827/www.digital-simp***.org/

Das soll kein Kommentar zur Seriösität der beteiligten Firmen sein, aber ein Hinweis darauf, wie deutlich man Spuren findet... von Panama nach Pulheim... (die dialer findet man mit etwas Phantasie auch, aber wohl keine Steuerungen mehr)

P.S.: Hab gerade gesehen, dass da "Dezember 2002" steht als Verbindungszeit:
http://web.archive.org/web/20021208150108/www.icom**.de/portfolio.html

da gabs wohl schon "securex"


			
				securex-archivseite schrieb:
			
		

> SecureX
> ist ein Zusammenschluss von Digital Simplex Inc.
> und der Star Lux Trading SA.


----------



## plato (8 Dezember 2004)

*Verbindungsname Verbindungsnummer*

Hallo, 

für meinen aktuellen Verfahrensstand (das Gericht möchte, dass ich die URL des Dialers mitteile, was ich nach meinem Wissensstand nicht kann) bräuchte ich eine Antwort auf folgende Frage:

Wenn ich, wie in meinem Fall den Verbindungsnamen [[email protected]] unmittelbar nach einem Dialerangriff  (Datum 13.12.2002) feststelle und dem Inhaber der Nummer (Talkline / Nummer 0190-080805) mitteile: 

a) Hatte dann Talkline (aktives Aufklärungsinteresse vorausgesetzt) objektiv die Möglichkeit die zugehörige URL herauszufinden. 
b) Hat Talkline ggf. diese Möglichkeit der Aufklärung auch heute noch.

Den Verbindungsnamen habe im "Autostart" meines PC festgestellt. 

Wer kann das beantworten und nach Möglichkeit auch begründen.

Danke und Gruß
Plato


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Verbindungsname Verbindungsnummer*



			
				plato schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kann das beantworten und nach Möglichkeit auch begründen.


Na der Inhalteanbieter, den es jedoch aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach in der damaligen Form heute nicht mehr gibt - also niemand.



			
				plato schrieb:
			
		

> ...das Gericht möchte, dass ich die URL des Dialers mitteile...


Wofür? Außerdem, meinen die die URL des Dialers um den Download nachvollziehen zu können oder meinen die die URL der Website, über die Du an den Dialer geraten bist?

Das ist wieder mal so ein rumphishen, völlig an der Realität vorbei. Außerdem hat den Nachweis des rechtskonformen Angebotes Deine Gegenseite zu erbringen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 Dezember 2004)

Hi Plato,

Falls von Interesse: Den Dialer(?) gibts vermutlich bei web.archive.org :
hxxp://web.archive.org/web/20021217190643/http://dialercenter.com/dsc/hardcore-gratis.exe

Wenns um die Verantwortlichen geht, moegen die folgenden Screenshots von Interesse sein.


----------



## Qoppa (8 Dezember 2004)

@ Plato

wenn ich Deinen Verfahrensstand richtig verstehe, dann wäre es wohl das Wichtigste, die sog. Beweislastumkehr einzuführen, mit Urteilen zum Stand der Rechtsprechung untermauert:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm

Wie die Vorredner schon gesagt haben: nicht Du bist beweispflichtig, - leider haben das noch nicht alle Richter verstanden ... daher muß man sehr ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen!


----------



## cita (9 Dezember 2004)

@ Plato

wie mir scheint, hast du dieselben Probleme mit Talkline/ Intrum Justitia und Axmännchen, wie ich sie hatte von März 2001 bis Dezember 2003.

Noch 3 Wochen vor meiner Gerichtsverhandlung, habe ich mir bei www.dialerundrecht.de  Urteile gedruckt und meinem Anwalt gebracht (darunter waren viele über Talkline).
Mein Anwalt, hat diese an das Gericht geschickt. Und zur Verhandlung, musste ich nicht einmal erscheinen.

Den Prozess, habe ich mit der Begründung gewonnen, dass der Kläger den Beweis eines Vertragsabschlußes nicht erbringen konnte.

So eine Odysee, kann mir jetzt ,,gott sei dank'' nicht mehr passieren.

Habe bei der Telekom 0190- und 0900er Nummern sperren lassen.


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Dezember 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich darf auch auf meine beiden Fälle hinweisen, gleiche Beteiligte:
> 
> Intrum Justitia aus abgetretenem Recht und das Folgeverfahren
> Negative Feststellungsklage wg. Klagerücknahme Intrum/TL
> ...



Ich darf noch mal auf die Links hinweisen - dein Anwalt soll sich genau das mal durchlesen, dann hat er eigentlich alles, was er zu deiner Verteidigung brauchen dürfte.
Falls der Richter es unbedingt haben will, noch ein paar Sätze zur "Beweislastumkehr" (s. Link oben), und die Gegenseite hat alle Bälle auf ihrer Seite und muss erst mal richtig zurück schießen - wir sind gespannt, wie das gelingen soll ...


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2004)

Schau mal hier rein:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=30069#30069

und in das Urteil vom AG Neuss bei Recht und Gesetz


----------



## plato (9 Dezember 2004)

*Zur Antwort von TSCoreNinja*

Hallo TSCoreNinja,

das könnte etwas weiter helfen. Könntest du mir die Screenshots privat  mailen. Für mich wäre vor allem das Datum auch wichtig, zu dem die beiden Screenshots gehören. Mein Fall war im Dez. 2002.

Der Unterschied zu meinem Fall: Ich hatte keine erkennbaren Hinweise auf Verbindungspreise und Lizenzvereinbarungen.

Generell: Es geht hier um eine konkrete Anfrage durch das Gericht. Der Sinn der Frage nach der URL ist mir vor dem Hintergrund der insgesamt vorgetragenen Beweise und Argument auch nicht einsichtig.

Gruß und danke
Plato


----------



## plato (9 Dezember 2004)

*noch was zu TSCoreNinja*

angegebene Adresse hat nicht funktioniert / scheint nicht mehr aktiv zu sein:

hxxp://web.archive.org/web/20021217190643/http://dialercenter.com/dsc/hardcore-gratis.exe


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Dezember 2004)

du mußt in der Adresse die  xx durch tt ersetzen 

cp


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Zur Antwort von TSCoreNinja*



			
				plato schrieb:
			
		

> das könnte etwas weiter helfen. Könntest du mir die Screenshots privat  mailen. Für mich wäre vor allem das Datum auch wichtig, zu dem die beiden Screenshots gehören. Mein Fall war im Dez. 2002.


Zum Datum: wie aus der URL bei web.archive.org sichtbar, ist das Programm am 17. Dez 2002 archiviert worden. 

Zum Link: wie CP sagt muss man in der URL hxxp durch http ersetzen, wegen der NUBs ist der Link entschaerft worden. 
Ferner hat archive.org die unangenehme Eigenschaft, das letzte Byte von solchen Downloads nicht zu uebertragen, d.h. der Browser meldet meist einen Fehler. Durch Hinzufuegen eines einzelnen Leerzeichens an die Datei kann UPX sie entpacken. 

Die Screenshots sind erst neulich erstellt worden, und zwar unter Linux mit Wine, weshalb das Layout nicht ganz originalgetreu ist. Siehe PN, da kommt das Original-Layout. 
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Zur Antwort von TSCoreNinja*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Ferner hat archive.org die unangenehme Eigenschaft, das letzte Byte von solchen Downloads nicht zu uebertragen, d.h. der Browser meldet meist einen Fehler. Durch Hinzufuegen eines einzelnen Leerzeichens an die Datei kann UPX sie entpacken


 bitte um erläuternde PN hierzu, danke


----------



## Teleton (9 Dezember 2004)

cita schrieb:
			
		

> Den Prozess, habe ich mit der Begründung gewonnen, dass der Kläger den Beweis eines Vertragsabschlußes nicht erbringen konnte.



@ Cita
Hast Du Dein Urteil schon irgendwo veröffentlicht ? Wenn nicht stelle es doch mal in anonymisierter Form hier in der Rubrik Recht und Gesetz rein.


----------



## cita (15 Dezember 2004)

@ Teleton

ich habe auf Anfrage hier im Forum das ,,Aktenz. und Gericht '' für www.dialerschutz.de bekannt gegeben.
Das Urteil, ist aber bis heute nicht zu lesen.

Frage mich nicht warum... ich weiß es auch nicht...???

Habe aber vor ca. 5 min dialerschutz.de diesbez. angeschrieben und  nochmal mein Aktenz. und Gericht angegeben.

Ich hoffe jetzt auf Antwort von dialerschutz.de und dass mein Urteil jetzt zu lesen ist...!!!

Gruß

cita


----------

